# windows ontario!



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

anyone in the windsor ontario area? im looking for some young rbps or even fry, pet store way to expensive , 30$ for tiny rbps


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a couple places to try...

PRO-FISH Center See Terry

CANADIAN Aquarium and Pond  See Ian

STRICTLY FISH & SUPPLIES Talk to Matt


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

holy fk. thanx alot bro, i was paying 30$ a piece at corbets what a joke, matt will hook me up for 7 $ and pro fish for 10$ thats amazing i love you now hah!


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

any online rbp or any p's stores?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's the cheapest you're going to find them once you add shipping


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

guys post what you pay for aprox 1.5" inch rbps


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2rbps said:


> guys post what you pay for aprox 1.5" inch rbps


6 bux


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

damn i got screwed so bad, 30 $ each i paid rawr


----------



## roach (Jan 1, 2006)

got 3 RBP 1 3 IN 2 2IN FOR 20$ BIGALS


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

wheres big als?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2rbps said:


> wheres big als?


im looking at my my big al's coloured catalogue (







good work Mettle lol) and there doesnt seem to be anyhitng on windsor.

Maybe u could ask Mettle yourelf maybe?

Hes a member.


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

check out the link in my signature i managed to get pics up of all my tanks, nothing amazing at all so dont get too excited


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I got mine from terry for 10$ I miss those stores.


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

yeh just got 4 from terry at pro fish, and a dozen gold fish feeders, ich cure, and big sponge filter

he says there eating goldfish already , but they look so small :S


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I bought my first rhom from Terry and the one I sold to DuffmanRC.


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

LOLLLL i just realized i put windows ontario in the topic hahaha

ok check out my fish i finaly got 6 p's  so happy ! oh and look at the feeders, terry says there eating them already but i cant believe that they so small.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/c_r_a_z_y_f_...album?.dir=d6d6


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

do you guys think this is 2 many fish in a 10 gal, theres an ac 200, undergravel filter using air pump not power head

o renovated the setup ill get new pics it looks pretty cool for a lil 10

new setup
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/c_r_a_z_y_f_o_0/my_photos


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

this is what i emailed ian hopefully i can get store credit or sumthhing for my convicts, so my good pair can breed in peace and my piranhas will have tasty snacks. "Hey i was just wondering if you would give store credit for a few convict cichlids, i know most places wont, but they are massive fish, very healthy fed only on pellets i have pictures if you want, only reason im trying to get rid of is there are 2 pairs trying to breed in the tankt with 2 extra males ."

if anyone wants to see em go to my signature link., moderators, if you could please move this post to the appropriate place, its gone way off topic lol


----------

